# Used equipment



## Colt 2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Was looking for the best place to sell some of my used Nikon camera bodies (film) etc. I want to buy a new body and lens. Any advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Craiglist has worked for me with ONLY face to face cash sales that take place in a public venue like a Starbucks or police station parking lot. For pro level gear, use the forums on Luminous Landscape. You might also look at trading it in. Precision Camera in Austin is a topped ranked nationally store that does this.


----------



## Colt 2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for info..........I will try Austin


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

You may also want to list it on http://photography-on-the.net.
Lots of traffic there.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dont want to sound bad, but dont expect much for the film bodies. 30-50 tops.
If I can make a suggestion, give them to a Collage or High School Photography class if they still work properly. 
I gave a few film bodies to a High School, then took it off of my Taxes at the end of the year. win-win for both


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The guy that owns Precision Camera (Jerry Patterson) is a collector of old film cameras, and he knows that market well. But, as stated, don't expect much $$ for one unless it is an off the wall rare model from the early days of 35mm, or pre-35mm film.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Dont want to sound bad, but dont expect much for the film bodies. 30-50 tops.
> If I can make a suggestion, give them to a Collage or High School Photography class if they still work properly.
> I gave a few film bodies to a High School, then took it off of my Taxes at the end of the year. win-win for both


you mean to tell me the hipster buyer hasn't pushed that market sky high?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

stdreb27 said:


> you mean to tell me the hipster buyer hasn't pushed that market sky high?


LOL, no. The biggest problem is the Japanese rubber inside. Its not of the best quality and many times it has dried out, Causing light leaks. 
If they are maintained one can avoid this problem some what, but many do not do routine maintenance on cameras.
They can be resealed but is it really worth it? Anyone with a good knowledge of cameras will ask if its been maintained for this very reason.

You would be amazed, even with Digital cameras, how fast the price will drop. I have a 1D mark III, new was several thousands of dollars, now can be had on the used market for 600.00 or so.

The lens seem to hold the value a bit longer.

Many will buy a body that will do what you want for the job, and buy a high quality lens for life.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

eBay always works for me whenever I need to sell something small that can be shipped.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

When I got out of the biz a few years back I sold it all to KEH camera in Atlanta.You can go to their site and plug in the info and it will give you a price of what they will buy it for. Box it up and send it to them.I think they even paid shipping


----------

